# - إستفسار هام - عن معالجة وتدوير مياه مغاسل السيارات



## alOmani (23 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

يا شباب انا اريد حد يساعدني في الحصول على المعلومات الواضحة عن افضل واحدث تقنيات وانظمة اعادة تدوير مياه غسيل السيارات ... من حيث التقليل من الصيانة , والقدرة على اعادة تدوير كمية كبيرة يوميا من المياه المستخدمة في مغسلة سيارات وشاحنات ومعدات ثقيلة وتستخدم الصابون وجميع انواع المحروقات .... وايضا انا ابحث بشكل كبير في الانترنت عن افضل الانظمة الحديثة من حيث سهولة النقل من مكان الى آخر ....

انا لست خبيرا في تقنيات وانظمة معالجة المياه الصناعية او غيرها من عمليات اعادة تدوير المياه .. وانا ابحث بالتحديد عن افضل الحلول والمنتجات التي تملكها شركات عربية حتى يسهل التواصل معهم.. لانني محتار من كثرة المدح للمنتجات في مواقع الشركات الاجنبية .. وكل شركة تقول انها تملك افضل تكنلوجيا وافضل نظام معالجة وتدوير مياه ....

على العموم .. أتمنى من الاخوان المشرفين الموقرين أو الاعضاء الكرم يفيدوني ويرشدوني الى المنتجات والشركات المناسبة ... واتمنى ان يتكرم احدكم بشرح مصور وبالفيديو عن اي نظام حديث قليل الصيانة وسهل التشغيل وسهل التنقل ... وموجود في اي دولة عربية مع موقعهم الالكتروني ..

أعتذر على الاطالة .. ولكن حاولت أن أوضح لكم انني مطلع نوعا ما على انواع كثيرة وانظمة كثيرة ولكن لا ادري ما هو النظام الافضل للاستخدام !!

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 

*


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (22 مايو 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة أنا طالبة بالصف الثاني المتوسط ، وأريد ابتكار جهاز يعيد استخدام المياه المُستخدمة 
في غسيل السيارة بعد تنقيتها.ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أنني لم أكن أعرف أن هذه الفكرة موجودة
من قبل وبعد أن دونت تفاصيل كثيرة عن فكرتي ورسمت نموذجاً ثلاثي الأبعاد لها في برنامج " 
قوقل سكتش آب " أجد أن الفكرة غير جديدة ، فأريد أن أضيف بعض اللمسات لفكرتي لتصبح 
فكرة مبتكرة ، وإن لم تستطيعوا الإتيان بفكرة فاطرحوا لي بعض المشاكل التي تواجهكم أثناء 
استخدام تقنية إعادة استخدام مياه غسيل السيارة بعد معالجتها ، لأستخلص من مخي عصارات 
تحمل لي بجعبتها حلول مبتكرة لمشاكلكم. 

خالص تحياتي ~
روح الإبداع [!]


----------



## magdy2006 (22 مايو 2012)

*يوجد شركات متخصصة لذلك*

اخى الكريم يوجد شركات متخصصة بذلك ومنها على سبيل المثال لاالحصر مجموعة تكنولاب البهاء فى مصر اتمنى ان تجد مل تريد


----------

